# Bathroom Remodel - completed, pictures inside



## cyberfire (May 12, 2012)

So this is our first home, and it was a foreclosure - overall, it's in pretty good shape, but being a single bath home, we wanted to have something nice. Also, the original bathroom had fallen into pretty bad dis-repair.

Ultimately we decided to try and keep the retro look, as the home is a 1950's style ranch home. We added some modern touches to round it out though.

This is only my second post on the forum, but I'm looking forward to getting some good tips from other users, and submitting other projects as they come up...

Here are the before pictures:



















*Now on to the remodel:*

We were able to save the original porcelain tub - it was in great condition, looks new. We just had to be very careful in tearing out the tile.










After discovering that there were already these framed in alcoves, we decided to turn them into cubby holes for the shower.



















After we put up the green rock, we papered it with a moisture barrier










After that, we've got the concrete boards in - we had to cut them with a Makita grinder once they were in after we realized some of the tile wasn't lining up properly with the corners.











*FINISHED PRODUCT:*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks sharp---I like the light colors with the simple dark mosaic accents---

Good use of the small floor plan---Mike----


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks to be the same tub I put in my bathroom. A Kohler Villager. You saved yourself some work being able to save that. They weight more than 300#.


----------



## cyberfire (May 12, 2012)

> You saved yourself some work being able to save that. They weight more than 300#.


Absolutely! We were very happy that we could save it and it wasn't damaged during the demo work.

I've installed new tubs before - they are super heavy...


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great...I may get to have fun like that this fall x 2 bathrooms!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you saying you put in green board, vapor barrier then concrete board? You could have skipped the green board.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice. I like the idea of the alcoves below the window. Looking at the wall framing, I'd say that someone replaced the original window with a smaller one when the previous shower was installed.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Very clean and crisp. Definite upgrade from the before pictures.


----------

